# Inversion sujet-verbe dans les propositions relatives (introduites par que, dont, où…)



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour à tous,
est-ce que, dans une subordonnée relative, on peut inverser l'ordre des mots comme ça ?


> Je demande _ce qu'a fait Anna_.


Merci d'avance !

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir également cette autre discussion sur le forum français-anglais.


----------



## snarkhunter

Oui.

"Je demande ce qu'Anna a fait"

et

"Je demande ce qu'a fait Anna"

sont corrects et équivalents.


----------



## Swisser

Salut à tout le monde,
Je voudrais vous demander quelque chose de petite et probablement stupide.
Est'-ce que je dois mettre, dans cette phrase, "l'attend" après ou avant.
ICI LA PHRASE:
1.) "À ce point, le jeune homme va au château où l'attend une lettre qui contient des mots de menace."
ou
2.) "À ce point, le jeune homme va au château où une lettre qui contient des mots de menace l'attend."
?

- Merci en avance.
Swisser


----------



## Mr Swann

Bonjour les deux se disent



> À ce point, le jeune homme va au château où une lettre qui contient des mots de menace l'attend.


produit un effet plus dramatique



> À ce point, le jeune homme va au château où l'attend une lettre qui contient des mots de menace


 est plus usuel


----------



## Maître Capello

Voir également le fil FR: Inversion sujet-verbe dans les propositions relatives (introduites par que, dont, où) sur le forum français-anglais.


----------



## pointvirgule

_A ce point, le jeune homme va au château où une lettre qui contient des mots de menace l'attend._

Même si elle est grammaticalement correcte, cette phrase n'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus fluide, avec la relative complément du nom _qui contient des mots de menace_ séparant le sujet _lettre _du verbe _attend_. La version avec l'inversion, _où l'attend une lettre qui..._, est plus lisible, elle « coule » mieux. C'est justement pour des cas comme celui-là que l'inversion est utile. Et, personnellement, je ne crois pas que l'intensité dramatique s'en trouve atténuée.


----------



## janpol

Anna-chonger said:


> est-ce que, dans une subordonnée relative, on peut inverser l'ordre des mots comme ça ?
> 
> Je demande _ce qu'a fait Anna_.



Je ne pense pas que "ce qu'a fait Anna" soit une subordonnée relative. Je dirais plutôt que c'est une subordonnée interrogative indirecte.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le _que_ est un pronom relatif dont l'antécédent est _ce_. On emploie donc une proposition relative pour construire l'interrogative indirecte.


----------



## janpol

Grevisse considère ce "que" comme un pronom interrogatif et ne fait pas de "ce" l'antécédent de "que" : il dit que "ce" n'est utilisé que depuis le XVIIè siècle et qu'il sert à passer de l'interrogative directe à l'interrogative indirecte ("Je demande : "qu'a fait Anna ?" >> Je demande ce qu'a fait Anna"). Les autres pronoms interrogatifs n'exigent pas cet ajout ( "Lequel choisis-tu ? "lui ai-je demandé". Je lui ai demandé  lequel il choisissait"), contrairement  au pronom relatif, le pronom interrogatif n'a donc pas d'antécédent.
Bref, la question posée portant sur les subordonnées relatives, je pense qu'il était préférable de prendre une subordonnée relative comme exemple. ("J'ai lu tous les poèmes que Baudelaire a écrits")


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne suis pas de cet avis. D'ailleurs, même Grevisse précise qu'« il n'est pas toujours aisé de distinguer une interrogation indirecte d'une proposition relative », preuve que les constructions sont identiques en français moderne. En outre, on peut très bien dire _Ce qu'a fait Anna est extraordinaire_, et là je ne vois pas bien ce que tu aurais à redire pour qualifier le _que_ de pronom relatif alors qu'il s'agit exactement du même tour (_ce que_ + proposition relative).

Bref, qu'il s'agisse d'une proposition relative en tant que telle ou d'une construction relative employée pour construire une interrogative indirecte, on peut facultativement inverser le sujet et le verbe.


----------



## CapnPrep

L'initiatrice de ce fil a elle-même choisi cet exemple précis, c'était donc normal d'en discuter… De toute façon, les règles concernant l'inversion stylistique dans les propositions relatives et interrogatives sont sensiblement identiques.


----------



## cadet de TUFS

Bonjour!
J'ai une question sur ces deux phrases:
A. <<Il m'a demandé ce que signifiait ce mot.>>
B. <<Il m'a demandé ce que ce mot signifiait.>>

Je sais qu'on préfère dire A à B.
Alors, je voudrais savoir pourquoi <<ce que ce mot signifiait>> n'est pas naturel.


----------



## Maître Capello

Euh, non, les deux ordres sont naturels pour moi.


----------



## roquette

Bonsoir,
J'ai un doute depuis quelque temps: Cette phrase avec "a" (du verbe avoir) à la fin de la phrase est bonne en français? Ou la structure est plutôt celle avec le verbe au milieu?
"J'aime visiter les beaux lieux que la ville a"
ou
"J'aime visiter les beaux lieux qu'a la ville"
Si les deux sont correctes, quelle est la plus naturelle ou courante?
Merci!


----------



## janpol

Les deux phrases sont correctes mais ne sont pas naturelles du tout à cause de la présence du verbe « avoir »: que la ville a. On a tendance à associer « ville » et « a » et à entendre « villa ». On ne comprend pas la phrase car on obtient ainsi une proposition sans verbe conjugué.
La seconde phrase n'est guère meilleure car « qu'a » sonne de façon bizarre.
Il suffirait de remplacer le verbe avoir par le verbe « posséder » pour que les choses aillent beaucoup mieux !


----------



## french99student

Je me demandais, quelle phrase marche mieux ici ?

Ce n'est pas la seule façon dont *a eu* l'assemblée constituante un impact sur les revenus de la noblesse.

Ce n'est pas la seule façon dont l'assemblée constituante *a eu* un impact sur les revenus de la noblesse.

Merci !


----------



## Bezoard

Assurément la seconde ! La première n'est pas correcte.


----------

